# Any real benefits in Raw Goat milk?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are a few threads you may want to read through-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/338906-probiotics-vs-raw-goats-milk.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-recipes/181426-raw-goats-milk-good-dogs.html


----------

